# who do u think i am?



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

any ideas of this guy?









Sooo sorry for the quality...... dang phone,,, oh, and he wont stand still.. i told him twice!! :x


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

:fish: Nimbochromis Venustus


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

JP_92 said:


> :fish: Nimbochromis Venustus


No.

Closest is going to be Protomelas sp. "Taiwan Reef Steveni", but due to the poor quality of the picture, it is impossible to verify 100% or know if it is pure.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> Closest is going to be Protomelas sp. "Taiwan Reef Steveni", but due to the poor quality of the picture, it is impossible to verify 100% or know if it is pure.


Agreed looks to be possibly a Taiwan Reef. To determine if its pure we would need a better picture.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd take their guess over mine. They definitely look similar though!


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

taiwan reef for sure. barring looks a lil dirty but its still in transition from subadult


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks folks, i am leaning toward the taiwan reef but there is no red on the anal fin at all. this guy is almost 4" already.


----------

